# Why have two DIK Deposits shown up in my RCI account?!



## Cayuga (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been waiting for a few weeks now for my '07 DIK deposit. It finally did in the last couple of days, but, much to my surprise, there were two for the same year!! 
I don't see an extra withdrawal or payment from my credit card for the additional week. Has anyone else had the same experience? Is this a DIK gift for "special" owners?


----------



## PAJim (Apr 9, 2006)

Don't worry, they'll take it back at some point...same happened to me about 3 years ago.


----------



## jancpa (Apr 9, 2006)

Do a quick trade test and 'volunteer" to return the less powerful one.


----------



## JoyC (Apr 9, 2006)

Most likely belong to another owner.  It happened to us this year.  DIK deposited into someone else's account.  Thanks to the email, we discovered in time for a quick fix.  

JoyC


----------



## SteveChapin (Apr 9, 2006)

It's probably mine   Dik insists they spacebanked it, but it isn't in my account, and RCI won't recognize the unit Dik claimed they assigned me.

My week was 8/31-9/7, just in case you really did get it 

sc
--


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 9, 2006)

SteveChapin said:
			
		

> It's probably mine   Dik insists they spacebanked it, but it isn't in my account, and RCI won't recognize the unit Dik claimed they assigned me.
> 
> My week was 8/31-9/7, just in case you really did get it
> 
> ...



Aww Shucks!!!!! Was that yours??! ......I just used that one for a midsummer Manhattan Club exchange for 2006!!

Just Kidding!........They were January and April weeks.......


----------



## PrairieGirl (May 20, 2006)

Aha!  There is where my other week went!  Paid MF for two units but only one showed up in my account!

LeAnn


----------



## Iowa Rod (May 22, 2006)

I too have been waiting 2 months for mine. How hard would it be for them to have an online system to get their money. They are a real pain in the butt. 
Rod


----------

